# Probiotics?



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Charlie has had issues with vomiting and diarrhea as long as we have had him. Now they seem to be getting worse. He has been to the vet and most probably has IBD. The vet has put him on Prednosolone and it does help, but I am not really comfortable giving him a steroid. I have ordered some probiotics on line but am not really sure if they will help him. Is there anyone who has had experience with IBD cats and probiotics and can recommend a particular one that might be helpful? Ray and Tweezer also often have digestive problems, so one that I could mix with all of their food would be best.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

IBD Kitties - Feline Inflammatory Bowel Disease is a great site to check out! If you want, I know the author of the site, from a differant site, and I could PM you where you can contact her at.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you for the link. I have started reading it and have bookmarked it. So much information!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I used the Animal Essentials Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes when Callie had IBD. Her diarrhea literally resolved the next day. She was apparently not producing an enzyme she needed. I wouldn't expect that you'll have the same experience, but the enzymes and probiotics will definitely make it easier on his digestive system

I found Slippery Elm syrup to really help with the vomiting. Ideally it should be administered about a half hour before a meal, but she wouldn't have any part of that so I just mixed it in with her food. Recipe is at the bottom of this article. Some have had good luck just sprinkling the powder over wet food.

Slippery Elm | Little Big Cat

Getting dry food out of the diet is essential, it's extremely hard to digest. The canned food should be grain free. Have you tried using novel proteins to see if maybe it's just a food allergy? I'd also recommend eliminating fish.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Just seconding the slippery elm - I bought a jar of capsules from the health food store, and sprinkle a half capsule's worth of the powder over Gracie's meal when she has tummy or diarrhea troubles. It works really fast to soothe her system. 

Sometimes, if I notice she's having a bad day and it is between meals, I will roll a ball of hairball ointment in some of the powder instead. She seems to recognize the slippery elm, and never seems to mind it. 

Fran


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm using Fortiflora for an old cat with chronic diarrhea. I get it from the Vet so I'm not sure if you can get it over the counter. She's also on a precription diet. If I take away one or the other, the diarrhea comes back.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have tried slippery elm. I made a sort of tea with it and mixed it with their food. It seemed that the diarrhea got worse for both Charlie and Tweezer so I stopped immediately. The capsules were purchased at a vitamin shop for humans, so maybe it was not the right stuff to use? 

I've seen Fortiflora for sale at my vets and on the internet. Is it a type of probiotic? 

I'm also considering putting Charlie on a raw diet. Maybe just ordering packaged meals on the internet. I don't trust myself to mix up a combination that would have all the nutrients he needs at home.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Fortiflora is made by Purina and the first ingredient is 'animal digest'...yuck!

You can buy commercial raw foods in most independent pet food stores. Nature's Variety, Stella & Chewy's, Answers, Primal, Bravo and a host of others all make hamburger patty or rolled type ground foods that are completely balanced.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

OK, I found some Nature's Variety and purchased the rabbit. Now it just remains to be seen if Charlie will eat it. He usually begs for raw hamburger when I'm making patties, so I hope it won't be too much of a stretch for him to eat the raw rabbit.

I feel like such a goof, though. The food is frozen and for a moment I considered thawing it in the microwave. Duh.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:grin:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A friend of mine whose cat had IBD used slippery elm she would purchase from the vitamin store. Usually with probiotics I buy them at the vitamins stores where they keep them in the cooler to keep the culture alive.

the trouble with IBD is what works for one cat may not work for another. Its trial and error in finding what works for them.


----------



## ibbica (Jul 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried "sanofor"? One of our cats is currently on antibiotics and I'm considering adding something to her food once she's off them to help her gut flora recover. It's made by Grau and consists of, well, "natural, pure liquid from the Moors." It claims to "stimulate both the generation of intestinal mucus and gut flora". Frankly, it sounds a bit hokey to me, so I'd love if anyone had any actual information on, or experience with, this stuff.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Not a fan of products that are evasive about the ingredients....


----------



## ibbica (Jul 28, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Not a fan of products that are evasive about the ingredients....


Ha, yeah it basically sounds to me like they've scooped up moor mud and put it in a package. I can't seem to find any more information than that. And actually, there's another one on Zooplus that seems to be the same thing...

Though really I'm undecided as to whether any "probiotic" would even be useful in our case. Odds are good I'll just let things be


----------

